# Today is tag n chip day. Tulsa ok



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

You can get your dogs chipped for 25 $ and a free tag for the collar at SPCA 60th and sherdian or pet co 96th and riverside!!!! Karma got hers today. No yearly fees just a 1 time charge of 25 dollars and took jus 5 min!!! Go get your micro chips!!


----------

